# Printer error



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A co-worker got a pen stuck inside our printer. He started to try and remove the pen, but I told him we don't have time for that now, just put a note on the printer telling folks not to use it and then report it to the Help Desk. So he grabbed a piece of paper and scrawled on it. I left before he finished the note.

About 20 minutes later, one of my techs comes in laughing and says he was just in the lobby, saw a piece of paper on a printer and went to investigate.

Attached is what he found. Sometimes things don't always come out the way you want them to........


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hilarious! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't get it? :?: 


















Just kidding. Thats funny right there!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Reminds me of the Saturday Night Live Jeopardy skit with Sean Connery. Hahaha, that is funny.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

my condolences to your co worker. man that must have hurt. did everything come out ok???????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------

